# MK2 Golf in oak green



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for looking 

Jay


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome. love it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You shouldn't post pictures of cars like that before the watershed.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha it is lovley i must admit - i've done a bit of a write up on it now in the showroom


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

How much have you lowered it by ? looks well lower than standard sits nice


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Its not mine mate, its my friend's he has it on JOM Coilovers


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome looking car, nice shots.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

v.nice!

would lose the stupid dangly bits from the rear view mirror though - illegal & MOT fail


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Its just for show, its a 'scene' thing, i had them in my BMW but i think they suit the 'dub better haha


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Seeing things like this remind me of how old I am , and when looking at something as beautiful as this you can remind me how old I am all day long


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

My mate who owns it is same age as it haha!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

mmmm speedlines ......... off to the showroom now


----------

